# Stuck in my head



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

I know this is another song game that might be redundant. But you know how sometimes you get a song stuck in your head and you can't get rid of it? Or if there seems to be a song that is relevant to the day. Post it. 

I've had the song Raspberry Beret in my mind all day. I dunno why.


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

I have had Zach Brown's Chicken Fried stuck in my head all day today.


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Chicken fried rice?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

It is Chicken fried...[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tGAtLpN6L9o[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

Redneck music


----------



## DevilDuckie (Feb 21, 2009)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kX-zgSZOjkY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## phabib (Feb 21, 2009)

Been stuck in my head for about a day.


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YAZIupX58h8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tincanfireman (Feb 21, 2009)

I've mentioned this one before, but it sticks like glue. Get it in your head and it will never leave. Safe for work and a favorite of both my grandkids.

Hippo Noodles >>> http://www.ebaumsworld.com/flash/play/654/

and Airway Goddess would never forgive me if I didn't mention this one...

Theme to Emergency! >>> http://www.televisiontunes.com/Emergency.html


----------



## firecoins (Feb 21, 2009)

I have an Allman Bros song stuck in my head.  One Way Out.


----------



## exodus (Feb 21, 2009)

Far Away - Nickleback
Here Without you - 3 doors down


----------



## medic417 (Feb 21, 2009)

DevilDuckie said:


> I know this is another song game that might be redundant. But you know how sometimes you get a song stuck in your head and you can't get rid of it? Or if there seems to be a song that is relevant to the day. Post it.
> 
> I've had the song Raspberry Beret in my mind all day. I dunno why.



Is that what she wore and did she wear much more?


----------



## ffemt8978 (Feb 21, 2009)

"Curly Shuffle" has been stuck in my head all day, because it's a ringtone I use for one of my coworkers.


----------



## Vonny (Feb 21, 2009)

I am a musician, we call them "Ear Worms" they get in and are very hard to get out.
I get one from time to time with Ruby Tuesday.  Drives me mad!:wacko:


----------



## jochi1543 (Feb 21, 2009)

Everyone's gonna hate me after this one, lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1PuesGGBc


----------



## HasTy (Feb 21, 2009)

Today has been Stayin Alive because I have been running a CPR/AED station for NR skill's all day.


----------



## psychomedic (Feb 21, 2009)

I usually get Monster Mash stuck in my head... and can't get it out most of the time.. and my ringback tone is Don't Fear The Reaper.. go figure


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2009)

I've had that stinkin' "Cows with Guns" stuck since scout first posted it. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DR_KSIDE (Feb 22, 2009)

Fiance` got this one stuck into my head again....sorry to all... but I shouldn't be the only one who suffers....lol




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HNTxr2NJHa0


----------



## psychomedic (Feb 22, 2009)

you poor dear..... of all songs to get stuck in your head.


----------



## Sasha (Feb 22, 2009)

DR_KSIDE said:


> Fiance` got this one stuck into my head again....sorry to all... but I shouldn't be the only one who suffers....lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Am I the only one who got a condom advertisement below on that video?


----------



## HasTy (Feb 22, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Am I the only one who got a condom advertisement below on that video?




I think so Sasha cause I got lamb chops this is a song that never ends...


----------



## lightsandsirens5 (Feb 22, 2009)

TylerHastings said:


> I think so Sasha cause I got lamb chops this is a song that never ends...


Same here.


----------



## Second (Feb 24, 2009)

Sasha said:


> Am I the only one who got a condom advertisement below on that video?



nope I got it too. I had to laugh cus i used to watch lamb chop a kids show and there putting a condom ad under it, heh


wow, I let the video play out in another tab while I typed the message above and after the song was over they ran a like, 1950's sex ad in black and white. just wow.


----------



## RDUNNE (Apr 8, 2009)

jochi1543 said:


> Everyone's gonna hate me after this one, lol.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mB1PuesGGBc



WHYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?! i just had that song leave my head *cries*


----------



## Medic506 (Apr 26, 2009)

RDUNNE said:


> WHYYYYYYYYYYY!?!?! i just had that song leave my head *cries*



:unsure::blink: Umm.....I seriously dunno wut to say about that song....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLRLhV9U0kQ

This video is liable to either make you laugh your *** off...or give you nightmares.  Hehe.  Aerosmith "Pink"


----------



## DV_EMT (Apr 26, 2009)

dead or alive - right round

kinda repetative


----------

